# Guess the celebrity



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

Hints
Gender: female
Field: entertainment, had an eponymous TV show
Status: living


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

No idea, but she sure doesn't look very happy!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2020)

The only one living that had a TV show named after her was  Carol Burnett. ...   so  Carol Burnett. 

And she was always good at making faces!


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

Yep, it's Carol.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> The only one living that had a TV show named after her was Carol Burnett.


Ellen....Oprah...Wendy...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ellen....Oprah...Wendy...



Those are* all *current TV people Ken.

I was going by the hints  given  ..   Field: entertainment, *had *an eponymous TV show >>   and that's Carol


----------

